# 7.6" Midweight Western for 2008 Dodge 1500 Ram



## newplowman34 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a question:

I have found a 7.6" Midweight Western Plow that was on a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab; will this mount fit on my 2008 Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I'm getting different answers from different dealers, which is weird.

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## newplowman34 (Dec 13, 2011)

i found the answer; no, i need a new bracket, headlamp, etc...

It's going to cost an extra 1,000; however i was able bring the price down to 1500 plus the additional 1000 for a total cost of 2,500. Not bad for a 2009 Midweight plow


----------

